# Question on flipovers



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

Next year i am looking into getting a flipover ice shack. Problem is that i own an suv not a pickup. What can kind of flipover can i get into the back? It is a chevy s-10 blazer.


----------



## Quackkills9 (Oct 25, 2004)

I have a flipover style... It is a Fishtrap III from 2000 and it can fit in the back of my Blazer S-10 but I have to move both seats up front forward, It is fine for short drives but long drives it can be uncomfortable. I would say the FishTrap 1 man will fit just fine in the back and maybe a yukon? I dont know, go look around and get some dimensions and see what can fit in the back of your Blazer. H


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

Right now i have a clam jr. That fit perfect in the back for my blazer, but sometime it can be a problem with set up. I like to get to my spot 2 a couple holes and get fishing. You really can't do that with the clam jr. does clam make something similar in size to that?


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

http://www.the-clam.com/fishtrap.html

The guide fits fine in the back of a blazer, and you still have room right behind the drivers seat for extra buckets and such that doesnt fit in the sled. Look at the dimension of the Yukon and then measure the space in your hatch to see how much room it would take up, they are only a bit smaller than the voyager for 75-100 bucks less.


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

I have a full size Exploer and I am looking at getting one of those 3 man flip overs next year. Here is what I am going to do. I have one of those racks that fit into your receiver hitch, I think the measurements are 15"X48", not sure of that. I will cut down a piece of 3/4" plywood and bolt it down to that rack (increase surface area). Then that flip over can ride back there tied down, they make covers for the flip overs so your auger and every thing should be able to ride in there with out haveing to load up icy and snow covered equipment into your rig. Hope this helps.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

> I have one of those racks that fit into your receiver hitch, I think the measurements are 15"X48", not sure of that


I used on for a season (the rack you are talking about), and if your ice house covers your tail lights while driving at night, be ready to get pulled over by HWY patrol or any cops. It happened to me every time I had it on the back. Being that they are on the back of the vehicle your house will get dirty on gravel roads. Nice to have more room in the vehicle but I found it to be a hassle in the long run.

My :2cents:


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

DANG-IT


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

Maverick said:


> > I have one of those racks that fit into your receiver hitch, I think the measurements are 15"X48", not sure of that
> 
> 
> I used on for a season (the rack you are talking about), and if your ice house covers your tail lights while driving at night, be ready to get pulled over by HWY patrol or any cops. It happened to me every time I had it on the back. Being that they are on the back of the vehicle your house will get dirty on gravel roads. Nice to have more room in the vehicle but I found it to be a hassle in the long run.
> ...


Took the words right out of my mouth.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

Anyone ever tried to put their house on the luggage rack? If any of you don't want flipover, right now i have a clam jr. and it fit perfectly. I can even flip it up vertically and it hardly takes up any room at all. The only think i don't like about it is that if you are alone it takes about 10min to set up( this is counting the ice anchors too). When i find fish on my vex i like to be set up right now.

I think i am going to look at both the yukon or a solo one. :beer:


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

If the yukon doesnt fit, go with the trap guide, IMO its perfect for 1 person, plenty of room for a couple holes and the heater and light enough to lift by yourself with all the gear in it.


----------



## bob1bob (Apr 16, 2006)

I use a fishtrap pro, I had an '85 S10 Jimmy and it fit in there perfectly. I now have an S10 Blazer and again it fits perfectly, I also made an adaptor rack for the back of my wheeler and I put all my gear inside and am able to zip across the lake as fast as I want (I hate pulling a portable, it's very hard on the tub)


----------

